# Led Studio Lights - Comments



## smoke665 (Nov 12, 2016)

Had the opportunity to actually browse a brick and mortar photo store the other day. They were just stocking a large selection of LED lights. I was struck by how compact and light they were. Have no experience with any thing like this. Anyone else use them and how do they work?


----------



## tirediron (Nov 12, 2016)

Not used them, but it depends on what you're shooting.  For inanimate objects they'd be fine assuming they're strong enough to give you a decent exposure, but for portraiture, I'll pass.  The two main problems with constant light are:  (1) it's usually not strong enough; and (2) when it is, you have your subject(s) staring into a bright light for an extended period of time which is NOT going to be very comfortable!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 12, 2016)

I have not used photographic LED lights...they are one of the hot,new things right now, as far as selling them...I watched Doug Gordon's CreativeLive.com lengthy presentation on how to use his new-fangled "light wand" type LED light, using the Nikon D3s as the go-to camera, for wedding work.

The big thing LED arrays allow is different light color temperature...from tungsten/incandescent, to Daylight-colored light...which is interesting.

I dunno...I grew up using flash or with modeling lights in the flash heads; to me, I prefer the raw power of electronic flash, as opposed to continuous lighting.

The other issue: we have a universe geared toward the 5/8 inch light stand stud/spigot, and the umbrella shaft as the ways that we mount and modify light...that means speedlights, clamps, boom arms, stands, umbrellas, all based on an old system, oriented mostly toward flash.

I dunno...what shutter speed will the LED's give at f/8 at ISO 100? 1/8 second? 1/15 second? That is the overriding issue: what SHUTTER speed can these lights give me at the f/stops I want to use? With flash, the exposure is INSTANT...and with continuous lights--the exposure usually requires a tripod to keep the camera steady for a slow shutter speed; unless of course, you've got a Nikon D3s at ISO 1600 at f/3.2 at 1/60 second; the way I see it, the LED light has merit for video, to a high degree, and as fill-in light for what is basically, wide-aperture, High-ISO wedding type work.

Basically: the old guard learned on flash...flash has decades of development behind it, and it has plusses. The newer idea is continuous lighting, which is fantastic for video, but which is not quite the same thing once the images get to "stills"...you post references LED light for *studio use. For non-live products, sure, why not.*


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 12, 2016)

Interestingly, I've been looking at upgrading to a strobe that has a LED modeling light.
==> Flashpoint DG

Not what we're talking about here with a fixed LED lighting system, but more LED stuff is creeping into the strobes.  I think in a good way as they are brighter and much cooler than the Halogens in the lower end units.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 12, 2016)

Derrel said:


> ...* For non-live products, sure, why not.*


In other words, "Ideal for a ferret-photographer!"


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 12, 2016)

The ones I saw were Polaroid. what little info I could glean from the box showed they could alter the color temperature and we're dimmable. they had an assortment of sizes and shapes from square to strip. The one they had turned on was no different then being outside on a bright day. No discernible heat.


----------



## fmw (Nov 12, 2016)

Better to spend your money on strobes, I think.  If you are shooting video then the LED lights should work well.


----------



## Piccell (Nov 12, 2016)

I built an LED light wall that gives fantastic lighting and is adjustable to be the color, brightness you want so it's a lot more versatile than a single color light.
Having light sources that are 4 feet wide and 6 feet long makes it like portable windows you can light with.
And you don't need color gels or transparencies.


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 12, 2016)

Piccell said:


> I built an LED light wall



I've thought about it using panels similar to these. Dimmable 2x4 High Lumen LED Panel Light - LED LIGHT PANELS  - LED Panels & Troffers - LED Lights by Type | ELEDLights . Either directly to the wall or fabricating movable panels


----------



## Piccell (Nov 12, 2016)

Yep, I did the same thing with RGB LEDs so they are color adjustable as well as dim-able.
I have also gone though the entire house and replaced all the old style cfls e had with LEDs after having one catch fire and shoot flames out of the base and then watching this:




And then reading this:​Another Potential Fire Hazard


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 12, 2016)

@Piccell I found some information on RGB panels, but nothing on the amount of light output they would produce.


----------



## Piccell (Nov 12, 2016)

I used these:
http://www.cree.com/sitecore-module...B/Data-Sheets/1266-CLMUC-FKA.pdf#search="rgb"
and added in some of these:
Cree High-Brightness Screen Master 4-mm Oval RGBA LEDs
and some xlamps : Cree XLamp XP-L2 LED


----------



## davisphotos (Nov 15, 2016)

My entire house is lit by LEDs, and I have the Youngnuo knock off of the Ice Light, which is great in certain situations. Strobes are much more versatile, powerful and consistent, though. I have speed lights for location work, and a Speedotron kit for studio work, and the consistency of the speedo gear is awesome, I can shoot 50 headshots in a row without worrying about batteries, color shifts, recycle speed, they just keep going.


----------



## photo1x1.com (Nov 18, 2016)

I own 3 westcott Skylight LEDs with 100W power consumption which is pretty much in regard to LEDs - so they are on the rather bright side. I use them for my photo course videos. Two of them light the background through a softbox, one (together with a similarly bright incadescent light) shoots through a rather big translucent california sunbounce from a distance of about 6-7ft. I get an exposure of 1/50 | f3,5 | ISO 1.000 Plus: pricing is way too high compared to flash.
So for still photography: not yet. They sure will get brighter within the next 5-10 years and paired with better noise capabilities of new sensors, it will eventually become useful.

But then there is Peter Hurley who shoots through an array of continuous lights, being very close to his models. But from what I remember, he still uses 1/50th which I don´t feel comfortable with - not even on a tripod.


----------

